# Aggresion so bad....



## JacksonSF (May 28, 2010)

I don't take my dog for a walk anymore!

I haven't done puppy class until Jackson was almost a year old because I was working night shift and had to sleep during the day. He is ok with our older GSD mix, the cat, and my MIL's 30lbs mix ShibaInu. 

I've tried puppy class, behavior didn't change even thought he seen same dogs every week. I've tried shock collar and pinch collar, but those are not very efficient when he gets really aggressive. 

So I've just kept him to my yard and not take him out, which in turn makes it worse, because he doesn't see the outside world.

He wants to chase cats, but not the one at home, because that one is the boss. And he is totally fine with people and does not show any aggression towards people, just dogs.

Any suggestions? thanks


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Sounds like you need professional help due to a lack of socialization. A dog who can't even go for a walk and is left in the yard at all times is no life for a dog. He's probably very frustrated along with his other issues.

Is he aggressive towards people or dogs that he doesn't know?

Shock and pinch collars are a horrible choice to help an aggressive dog. You're probably just making things worse. He needs positive reinforcement not pain. 

Your dog needs training, socialization, a leader, and a lot of hard work for both you and Jackson. You're going to need professional help to right the ship. Is this an option for you?


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i would definitely have a professional trainer come and eval your dog, and work privately with you two..............thats probably the best bet at this point........it will take Alot of time and dedication but you can work through this if you are consistant and have the right training support......


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

You may want to browse this website. 
In particular this article.

Excellent ideas and ways to change how you deal with aggression, fear, and reactivity issues without making them worse.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Did you tried other methods than the "rough" ones? (mean shock collar and chocker etc.)

At first, when Phenix showed his first signs of agression toward other dogs, he was punished all the time (because this is what our old educator told us to do...).

hen all this started to go to far, we decided to got a new educator with a new method, which is the Clicker Method and positive reinforcement. Phenix attitude totaly changed! Now, we can manage him very well with other dogs compares to his old attitude where he was barking, growling, jumping, running to other dogs.

In my beleif, if you are correcting/punishing your dog, especially in front of other one, he will associate other dogs to punishment, and this is no good. To him, each time he sees an other dog, he gets punish, so why would he be friendly toward them?

Otherwise, if you make all these new "meetings" funny, playful etc, your dog will be more relax and playful too. My 2 cents 

In our case, it works! It is a LOT OF WORK AND HIS ATTITUDE WILL NOT CHANGE IN A FEW DAYS, BUT IT REALLY WORTH IT.


----------



## JacksonSF (May 28, 2010)

Thanks for your replies.
gagsd, that website and article are very interesting, thank you

To clear up some questions you guys had: Jackson is fine with people, he is only aggressive to other dogs. The shock and pinch collars were suggested by two different trainers that we've gone to. The collars would work at first, but then he would begin to ignore it if he gets really hyped up. Also I must say is he perfect at home and in the back yard, so he knows his commands and behaves really well, it's once we get outside the front door that it all goes down hill.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Too many trainers stil use those ""prehistoric" methods I think (just my 2 cents).....


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Jackson, are you in the SF Bay Area? You definitely need to find a better trainer. I can highly recommend Lisa Clifton-Bumpass: About Lisa Clifton-Bumpass : About A Step Beyond, LLC 

Her service area is Castro Valley, San Leandro, San Lorenzo, Hayward, Union City and Fremont - she'll work in other areas too but the price would be higher. I'm sure she could recommend someone closer to you if you're outside that area. I haven't worked with her since she started this company, but she was our first trainer for Cassidy back in 2000. At the time she was doing group classes at the local adult school and just building up her private training business, which she's now doing full time. She specializes in aggression and fear with behavior modification techniques. 

You could also try the SF/SPCA Dog Training Academy referral list for a trainer specializing in aggresssion: http://www.sfspca.org/sites/default/files/Academy-Referral-List-CA.pdf


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

has he had any socialization with other dogs when he was a pup and beyond? any bad experiences with other dogs? also, my thinking is that the shock method and the prong method can make dog aggression issues worse for some dogs.........

also if he is great in the house and when he steps outside, it sounds like he is taking over cause outside is his world, sometimes inside the house there are more rules boundries............sometimes when people let the dog outside they don't have as many rules in the yard, etc............they can run free with no concequences.......not that this is whats happening but it came to mind as i read it..........


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

I started to have this aggressive barking towards other dogs with Mia on walks. My daughter refuses to even attempt to walk her. I used positive reinforcement and the "look at me command". She mastered this in about a month...now when we see another dog, Mia looks at me (and for her treat). This behavior started around 11 months. The look at me command is reinforced at least 3-4 times daily...and heaps of praise too!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

JudynRich said:


> I started to have this aggressive barking towards other dogs with Mia on walks. My daughter refuses to even attempt to walk her. I used positive reinforcement and the "look at me command". She mastered this in about a month...now when we see another dog, Mia looks at me (and for her treat). This behavior started around 11 months. The look at me command is reinforced at least 3-4 times daily...and heaps of praise too!


Very good advice :thumbup:


----------



## kensbuns1 (May 19, 2010)

Madison had the same issue. I still continued to walk her, just redirected her attention to me or a treat when she tried to go after another dog. I also tell her to leave it and no. Most of the time she listens and I treat her immediately. But when she does not, I take her in the other direction and home right away! She is getting better and better every time I walk her. Not walking her would not be an option for me. She needs the stimuli and exercise. Patience always pays off if you contine to try.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

working night shift is no excuse for not
training and socializing your dog. why didn't
your wife or children take your dog to puppy
class?

you can train and socialize without going to puppy class.
i personally think everyone in the household
should be involved with a dog/puppy.

find a trainer maybe a behavorist. you could
try socializing and training on your own.



JacksonSF said:


> I don't take my dog for a walk anymore!
> 
> I haven't done puppy class until Jackson was almost a year old because I was working night shift and had to sleep during the day. He is ok with our older GSD mix, the cat, and my MIL's 30lbs mix ShibaInu.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

I can tell you from experience that dealing with this issue can seem overwhelming and a little un-nerving at times. My boy developed fear aggression after a dog attack when he was barely one.....it is important to address the issue ASAP as it will only get worse; desensitization training was helpful for us....find a trainer that will work with you, your dog and other dogs. It is a VERY slow process, don't be discouraged...it has been 18 months since my situation and although he is MUCH better, we still have work...but, he can now PROPERLY meet new dogs and develop friendships.....big step for him....

word about finding a trainer: it took me almost three months to find one. Many still think that level 10 corrections for a reaction to a strange dog is the way to address the issue....so many had told me to do that, despite my better judgment I caved and tried it....my boy is a pretty quick learner and when that did nothing I had to realize it was because it was ME doing something wrong not him!....That type of training does not work in these situations. I felt horrible for even trying and continued my plan to find a trainer who used desensitization, not harsh correction....BUT, I absolutely agree you need to keep the pinch; you MUST have complete control over your dog, especially during training.....you should also use a secondary safety collar, b/c a pinch can and usually will at some point come apart (has happened to me and to my trainers GSD during training).

Good luck, it is worth the effort in the end!


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

It feels so good to see we are not alone  A lot of good advices here, especially the *positive reinforcement*, which works a lot with our dog too!


----------

